# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Ляпис Трубецкой

## xdns

Ляпис Трубецкой is a rock band from Belarus. They sing mostly in Russian, but they also have some songs in Belarusian. 
This beautiful video was filmed in Toronto and at Niagara falls.    
Адам и Ева проснулись с утра
Их друг Гелиос гордился работой
Всю неделю будет жара
Эльфийский оракул следил за погодой 
Карлик небесный - крылатый Колибри
Любил на заре напиться росою
Зебры, кентавры, волки и тигры
Мифы бурлят горной рекою 
Я верю в Иисуса Христа
Я верю в Гаутаму Будду
Я верю в пророка Мухаммеда
Я верю в Кришну, я верю в Гаруду 
Я верю в Иисуса Христа
Верю в Гаутаму Будду
я верю Джа, я верю Джа
Я верю Джа и верить буду 
Хромой Вулкан разводит огонь
Тору нужен кованый молот
Единый Творец держит ладонь
над картой жизни, где будет город 
Легенды делают нас мудрей
Мы чувствуем пульс единой вселенной
Апостол Пётр - хранитель ключей
В волшебном танце с Прекрасной Еленой 
Я верю в Иисуса Христа
Я верю в Гаутаму Будду
Я верю в пророка Мухаммеда
Я верю в Кришну, я верю в Гаруду 
Я верю в Иисуса Христа
Верю в Гаутаму Будду
я верю Джа, я верю Джа
Я верю Джа и верить буду 
Я верю в Иисуса Христа
Я верю в Гаутаму Будду
я верю в пророка Мохаммеда
Я верю в Кришну, я верю в Гаруду 
Я верю в Иисуса Христа
Я верю в Гаутаму Будду
я верю Джа, я верю в Любовь
Я верю в Добро и верить буду 
И верить буду
И верить буду
И верить буду

----------


## xdns

They also have the brutal side:    
 Я вырос в Алтайском крае,
Немцы, казахи, татары,
Я видел как ветер играет,
В антеннах военных радаров.
Мои кулаки из бронзы,
В сердце красная ртуть,
Мой грозный учитель Гонза,
Свиньям меня не согнуть! 
Я должен был умереть ещё 20 лет назад,
Так ху** мне бояться за свой железный зад!?
Я должен был сдохнуть, лежать среди камней,
Так ху** мне бояться этих тупых свиней!? 
Я видел туманы Камчатки,
Ямбург и Кайеркан,
Байкал на моей сетчатке,
Урал и Казахстан!
Мои друзья повсюду,
Давят системных червей!
Матричные Иуды,
Везде гребут пи******! 
Я должен был умереть ещё 20 лет назад,
Так ху** мне бояться за свой железный зад!?
Я должен был сдохнуть, лежать среди камней,
Так ху** мне бояться этих тупых свиней!?

----------

